# Toffee (aka Mystique)



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I got little Toffee girl last week from LarryT (she was Mystique). I have not had a chance to get any really good photos. She is so FAST!! LOL. She is a great little one. Already trained herself in the litter pan (and the CSW!). She eats like a champ, had her first mealworm last night and has gained about 25 grams since I got her!!

She is SO inquisitive. When I first wake her up I hear the huffing and see the visor for all of about 5 seconds. Then up she jumps and wants to be off. She is soooo cute.

Thanks Larry!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

She is so cute! Congrats on your new hedgie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little gem! Precious!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwww, she's adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures (if you can catch her)!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So happy she got such a loving home!  Keep them pics coming!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such a beauty! You are lucky to get a hedgie from Larry~


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I am indeed. This little one seems to have enough personality for several hedgehogs. She is just so full of life.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

So gosh darn cutee! Love the name too.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry I didn't post this in my first one. Toffee is a very cute name.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> I am indeed. This little one seems to have enough personality for several hedgehogs. She is just so full of life.


Ahhh tell us more!
I love finding out about other people's hedgies


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

It may just be me because I only have Truffle to compare to. And it takes a while for him each night to show my his face. He does not ball up or anything but he keeps his face hidden for probably 10 minutes.

She on the other hand will huff and puff when I take her igloo off her but then when I move the fleece strips she is hiding in around a bit out pops her face and she comes right over. She does not seem to realize there is a serious drop over the edge of her cage (she is in the second level of a 2 level Ferret Nation) and I expect she would run right off the edge if I did not catch her. You can see in her picture that I was trying with one hand to hold her up there while I took the photo.

As soon as she eats a bit, I put her in her litter pan and when she is done she is really ready to visit. She is definitely NOT a cuddler (though I have taken her out in a hedgie bag during the day and she will settle down and sleep on me) and wants to explore. 

She does not like crickets but loves mealies. Her wheel is always quite a bit less messy than Truffles but I think it is because she makes the mess in her litter pan instead.

She likes to squeeze her little face in between my fingers when I hold her. I think she has just started to quill as the last few nights I have found many many white quills in her cage but it does not seem to have slowed her down!!

Anyway, she is just such a character and so different from truffle.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like such a sweetie~ ^_^

I hope to one day own a second hog so that I can compare like this ;D

Kashi is just about the laziest guy ever (when I take him out for bonding), so I'm always so jealous of people who have active hedgies


----------

